# Another problem



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay so I have a yearling doe that I bought last year and she has lost her voice along with an inflated/swollen jawline. Are these two things connected? And what could cause a loss of voice. When she tries to bleat as she does every morning all that comes out is a raspy hiss. 
Thanks


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Swollen jawline is almost like bottle jaw but I'm not sure


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How about a pic?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Ill go out and get one in a little bit. She isn't the easiest to get ahold of.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how long she been like this? could be bottle jaw or perhaps she got stung? swallowed something that is irritating? If its bottle jaw you should also see very very pale or white lower inner eye lids...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Here goat goat goat, here goat goat goat, now stand pretty for Papa.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

She's had the lost voice for about a week. The swelling I barely noticed yesterday. Also her eyelids look fine and she was wormed in march that's why I doubt bottle jaw but could still be a possibility.

So as you can see from the pictures it's swollen more on the right side than on the left. I do feel a mass under the skin sort of like something swollen. Swollen salivary gland???


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh good girl! 
Isnt bottle jaw more ping pong ball size?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

looks like it could be a salivary gland.....here is a link to discuss reasons for swelling...from tennesee meat goats



> Conditions that may be mistaken for abscesses:
> 
> Cud chewing causes a bulge in the goat's cheek during ruminal activity that may be mistaken for an abscess.
> 
> ...


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you happybleats 

Do you happen to know if loss of voice is normal or should I worry like I said its been going on for a week


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you giving Iodine in kelp etc? I have one girl here that will lose her voice and get a swelling where her throat and jaw meet from Thyroid issues. Kelp is enough to keep it away for her, she's just extra sensitive to the deficiency of it here. Iodized salt isn't enough.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Was she crying alot? Ive had them lose their voice but I dont know if it's in conjunction with her jaw problem.
Have you been able to look in her mouth? Get a stick or even a 60cc syringe for her to chomp down on so you save you fingers. Placed sideways.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I've never bought kelp before so I don't know were I can get it around here. What exactly might she be deficient in? 

Is this something that goes away on its own? I remember I had another doeling with the salivary gland thing and we left it alone an it went away.

And yeah she's always yelling so I thought at first it finally caught up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You may need to drain to decrease the pressure, I would have a qualified vet or experianced goat person help.....I have not heard of a SG messing with the voice..but if the swelling is pushing on the area..could be...Or as mentioned..could be from her crying a lot..I have a little sweet boer that has a whiny voice now after calling forme so often lol..


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> You may need to drain to decrease the pressure, I would have a qualified vet or experianced goat person help.....I have not heard of a SG messing with the voice..but if the swelling is pushing on the area..could be...Or as mentioned..could be from her crying a lot..I have a little sweet boer that has a whiny voice now after calling forme so often lol..


Our goats may yell a lot but ill tell you my neighbors sheep are ridiculous. Every time they see a human outside they baa/yell forever waiting for food. my neighbor is pretty old so it takes him a few hours to get to the sheep in the mornings. And they honestly get really annoying. I don't think goats could be half as annoying.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..we have sheep too..yes they are louder than goats at feeding time..but pretty quiet otherwise lol...but get one going and OMG...they all get going lol...


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Just to give an update on this thread the swelling quickly went away in a few days after feeding her some kelp. not sure if that did it or not. the loss of voice stuck around for a week or two but she's now yelling as much as ever! Thanks everyone


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good to hear...: )


----------

